# Sage dual boiler setup



## W200 (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi.

Just purchased the sage dual boiler and smart grinder combo . Experimenting with set up and trying to figure can I set both " Shot volume " and " Shot duration " or is it one or the other .

Thanks in advance for any advice.

W200


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Bad news I'm afraid. You should probably use neither. I think most people on here would suggest that you get a little weighing scales and weigh the coffee that comes out. Most recipes will read something like 18g in, 34g out (or 28g or 42g or whatever), meaning that you put in 18g of coffee and weigh out 34 of coffee. I'm not sure that the volume works too well from what I've read, but in any case coffee has a % of dissolved solids which changes depending on extraction.

Weighing out is more or less the standard way to do it...independent of the machine. Admittedly you won't see people doing that in many cafes, but you often will in the better cafes and I think most experts on here do it. That said, I'm sure there will be a bus-full of people arriving here at moment with an alternative perspective.


----------



## W200 (Dec 2, 2020)

earthflattener said:


> Bad news I'm afraid. You should probably use neither. I think most people on here would suggest that you get a little weighing scales and weigh the coffee that comes out. Most recipes will read something like 18g in, 34g out (or 28g or 42g or whatever), meaning that you put in 18g of coffee and weigh out 34 of coffee. I'm not sure that the volume works too well from what I've read, but in any case coffee has a % of dissolved solids which changes depending on extraction.
> 
> Weighing out is more or less the standard way to do it...independent of the machine. Admittedly you won't see people doing that in many cafes, but you often will in the better cafes and I think most experts on here do it. That said, I'm sure there will be a bus-full of people arriving here at moment with an alternative perspective.


 Hi earthflattener.

Thank you for the reply and please excuse my lack of knowledge on the subject . I am quite new to all the varied topics about coffee and what I need is information which is not clear in the handbook about the setup for the " Sage dual boiler " .

Hopefully in the future I will be in a better position to discuss the finer points and thanks again

W200


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

https://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/breville-dual-boiler-volumetric-problems-t48568.html

Please do try...interesting to see how it goes, but the above give some info on it. By the way, you can't do both. Would be nice if you could!


----------

